# Repairing this bucket



## Visionist (Oct 9, 2020)

At the moment picking up a new machine or bucket isn’t really an option(can’t find a bucket that’s any better). What would be the best way to approach fixing the bottom of this bucket? Machine is otherwise in great shape and the bucket itself is still quite solid despite the rust.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

where abouts are you located and what size is the bucket. looks like the skids may have sat miss adjusted for too long causing thing to wear out. if you got a welder you could try patching it up but would likely be more work than it is worth.


----------



## Visionist (Oct 9, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> where abouts are you located and what size is the bucket. looks like the skids may have sat miss adjusted for too long causing thing to wear out. if you got a welder you could try patching it up but would likely be more work than it is worth.


Located in NL, Canada around the Avalon.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Of that was me, I would order a new scrapper bar, then use it as a guide to cut back/trim the bucket. Looks like some side damage as well..... Then after cleaned up, I would weld a new section of bucket as required. If you can't weld, a shop or friend could do it.

Then sand, prime and paint .... And finish off with some nice Poly Roller Skids.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

oneacer said:


> And finish off with some nice Poly Roller Skids.


no. the skids he has on it are actually the best ones to have fore this type of bucket. looks like they were just not adjusted right for that machine causing the bucket to wear out before the skids


----------



## Visionist (Oct 9, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Of that was me, I would order a new scrapper bar, then use it as a guide to cut back/trim the bucket. Looks like some side damage as well..... Then after cleaned up, I would weld a new section of bucket as required. If you can't weld, a shop or friend could do it.
> 
> Then sand, prime and paint .... And finish off with some nice Poly Roller Skids.












Looks a bit better with the old scraper off and a bit of flap sanding, I’ll see if I can find a new scraper and going to try patching it up with a few welds


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just ordered recently one of those scrapper bars, only like 20.00 .....

Shame most people are clueless to snowblower adjustments and maintenance.....


----------



## Visionist (Oct 9, 2020)

oneacer said:


> I just ordered recently one of those scrapper bars, only like 20.00 .....
> 
> Shame most people are clueless to snowblower adjustments and maintenance.....


Yeah the previous owner otherwise took good care of the machine but seems to have neglected the skid adjustment and shaver, unfortunately


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I agree with oneacer. new scraper bar. cut back along that line and weld in new piece at a weld shop.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

IMO, I would just go to a hardware store, get a length of thin stainless steel [this is from Grainger and a little thick but you get the point]








Cut a piece the length of the interior of the bucket and install it between the scraper bar and bucket to cover the gap [fire holes at the mounting screws so they hold the metal as well as the scraper bar in place. It should flex into the shape of the upper part of the bucket so you'll get the proper clearance for the auger tines. Maybe drop a bead of caulk along the leading edge [or maybe JB Weld] inside the bucket so nothing works it's way down there.
I'm not a welder and try to fix everything mechanically. Obviously this is function over form, but I think would still do the trick.
Just a thought.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Add another vote for cutting out the bad and weld in some new metal. Even if you have to hire it out, if you do all the prep work I wouldn't think it would cost that much $$.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

HCBPH said:


> Add another vote for cutting out the bad and weld in some new metal. Even if you have to hire it out, if you do all the prep work I wouldn't think it would cost that much $$.


I also agree...but instead of sanding it, have it sandblasted and powdercoated and be done for years to come!


----------



## Visionist (Oct 9, 2020)

If anyone is curious this was the fix I eventually went with. Cut some sections out of a scrap blower bucket that had no rust, reinforced the sides as well then welded in place. Replaced the shave plate. It definitely isn’t pretty but will look a lot nicer when I get it cleaned up with an angle grinder and some rust paint.

carriage bolt holes were stripped and replaced with regular bolts and the threads cut down on them, if clearance with the ground is an issue after I have the skids on I may try something different.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Not beautiful at the moment but with some additional welding, cleanup and paint it should good. Especially since you'll likely want to do some rust cleanup anyway. Well done


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice job, how come you didn't put all the bolts with the head in the inside and nuts on the outside?
Just wondering why you mixed them up. Some outside and some inside?


----------



## Visionist (Oct 9, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Nice job, how come you didn't put all the bolts with the head in the inside and nuts on the outside?
> Just wondering why you mixed them up. Some outside and some inside?


Was only like that to hold everything in place before welding, I fixed them after the picture was taken and cut down the threads flush with the nuts as well haha.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Visionist said:


> Was only like that to hold everything in place before welding, I fixed them after the picture was taken and cut down the threads flush with the nuts as well haha.


OK.


----------

